# Water Softener Problems Culligan Mark 89



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

It sounds like a blocked or kinked closed drain line, maybe it's frozen or in a puddle of ice or... the DLFC (drain line flow control) button/washer is blocked. The DLFC is inside the fitting that the drain line attaches to on the back of the control valve. Most of those fittings are screwed in but some newer designs have a plastic U shaped clip pin you pull out.


----------



## arcticbouncer (Jan 24, 2010)

OK the drain elbow is removed by pulling up on the horse shoe clip near where the drain line connects to the head. pull this out and look inside there is a flow restrictor made of rubber pull this out and check it ( small hole about 3/16" dia. ) . Now that is done but I dont think that is the problem .. pull out the two screws from the face plate and remove it look under the motor unit at the piston push rod.. see anything broken yet maybe a bell crank no .. ok put the unit in bypass and get ready to take some stuff apart ( the fun stuff ) pull the motor off and go back to the lower piston assm. move the piston in and out this is usually where the problem is most likley a broken seal pack assm. Have fun you will have to remove the upper cam in order to get the motor off and dont forget to UNPLUG THE UNIT FIRST !!! Let us know what turns up .


----------



## Thespr (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mark 89 Water softener*

Gentlemen,

Thank you for your prompt responses to my inquiry.

I had an opportunity to get at the repair earlier this weekend and can report that the unit now operates correctly.

The issue was a clogged or significanly restricted stopper in the drain outlet. I pulled the assembly apart, removed and cleaned the stopper, reattached, and away it went. All cycles working well.

I suspect that part of the problem is that the drain line, due to the location and set up in the basement, must drain vertically. This allows some water to sit in the assembly after use, allowing the stopper to clog more easily, than if all the water drained out. This type of repair my have to be done a few more times, but at least I have a better idea how to do it.

Thank you once again.

Thespr


----------



## Hardchargers (Jan 15, 2011)

Thespr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Mark 89 Culligan Watersoftener system and it does not appear to be working anymore.
> 
> ...


Like this softener, mine is also not working properly. Unlike this one, mine *continually* flows out the drain line(non-stop).

Any idea where to look and what to do????

TIA


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Hardchargers said:


> Like this softener, mine is also not working properly. Unlike this one, mine *continually* flows out the drain line(non-stop).
> 
> Any idea where to look and what to do????
> 
> TIA


Main seal cage assembly and piston. one of the seal is cracked or pulled out of place letting water to the drain.
Depending on skill level it could a couple hour job or half the day..

Your main piston might be in good shape and most of the cage assembly with just one seal not right or you might need to replace all of them.

Age of the unit and iron and hardness level?


----------



## Hardchargers (Jan 15, 2011)

Akpsdvan said:


> Main seal cage assembly and piston. one of the seal is cracked or pulled out of place letting water to the drain.
> Depending on skill level it could a couple hour job or half the day..
> 
> Your main piston might be in good shape and most of the cage assembly with just one seal not right or you might need to replace all of them.
> ...


Have no idea of specifics, but tannins in water(not much iron), been told the hardness here(rural) is comparable to the domestic water in the nearest city.
Unit is at least 10yrs old


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Hardchargers said:


> Have no idea of specifics, but tannins in water(not much iron), been told the hardness here(rural) is comparable to the domestic water in the nearest city.
> Unit is at least 10yrs old


So the unit is 10..

How often is the unit going through regen?

Either way I would be looking at the main seal and piston assembly... water to the drain while the unit is in service means that there is a challenge with some thing with in that assembly..
Challenge equals fix
problem more times than not equal no fix... 
At least in my book...


----------



## Hardchargers (Jan 15, 2011)

Akpsdvan said:


> So the unit is 10..
> 
> How often is the unit going through regen?
> 
> ...


I havn't added salt in months because of this issue....wanted to solve it first. Under normal use it was regenerating every couple of days.

Can a kit be purchased from Culligan or does this have to be done by a service tech.?

Thx


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Hardchargers said:


> I havn't added salt in months because of this issue....wanted to solve it first. Under normal use it was regenerating every couple of days.
> 
> Can a kit be purchased from Culligan or does this have to be done by a service tech.?
> 
> Thx


Getting the kit from a dealer depends on your local dealer as some will and some will not.
There is a kit that is cheap... send a pm and I will send the link to it..


----------



## Hardchargers (Jan 15, 2011)

Akpsdvan said:


> Getting the kit from a dealer depends on your local dealer as some will and some will not.
> There is a kit that is cheap... send a pm and I will send the link to it..


I think I'm too new to PM you as I can't find a way to do this. Never had a problem on other forums though.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Might be that to new to get to send a pm,,, 
Thank goodness that some of us are on other DIY sites and most use the same handle..


----------



## Hardchargers (Jan 15, 2011)

Akpsdvan said:


> Might be that to new to get to send a pm,,,
> Thank goodness that some of us are on other DIY sites and most use the same handle..


Hey Dude,
Still can't PM. Why don't u PM me the link:thumbup:


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like I can not send a pm to you...


----------



## dhp102 (Jan 21, 2011)

*inexpensive seal kit*

My Mark 89 sprung a leak and I was told I need a seal kit at $115. It was mentioned that there is a cheap one available. How would I go about getting one?

Thanks


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

dhp102 said:


> My Mark 89 sprung a leak and I was told I need a seal kit at $115. It was mentioned that there is a cheap one available. How would I go about getting one?
> 
> Thanks


If you are in the US then the one that has one should be able, if Canada then that one will not send to Canada..
[email protected] as new people can not pm ...


----------



## bhnascar (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello.
I have a Culligan Medalist softener that was manufactured in 2001. I bought it used (private sale) and just had it installed by Culligan. It has a small stream of water continually coming out the drain hose. It sounds as if I might need a seal pack? Any ideas on where to get one and how to install? Thanks.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

bhnascar said:


> Hello.
> I have a Culligan Medalist softener that was manufactured in 2001. I bought it used (private sale) and just had it installed by Culligan. It has a small stream of water continually coming out the drain hose. It sounds as if I might need a seal pack? Any ideas on where to get one and how to install? Thanks.


If the unit is in service and there is water going to the drain then yes the main piston and seals most likely are the reason for the season.. 
There is a site that has one for sale at a very good price..
Drop an email, it is in above post..


----------



## bhnascar (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the quick reply. 
Yes, would greatly appreciate a link to this seal kit. This seem to be a common issue with Culligan units, but I cannot find much information on getting a kit and install instructions. I am fairly handy and wouldn't mind giving this a shot. Thank you!


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Not a problem, I have a few for my customers that have culligan units, but they are more than what this one seller has for sale.
Every system out there has challenges much like what you have going on with your culligan unit.
Water going to the drain is a sign of seals not right or a piston with some nicks that has to be replaced.
Autorol valves have the flappers that can do the same thing and they have to be replaced when they are leaking.

This is like any car or truck engine that has rings go bad..


----------



## rbrucel (Jan 30, 2011)

*Seal Kit*

I have a Culligan Mark 100 with the same symptoms and wonder if someone can direct me to a source for a seal kit for it.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

There is a link, drop a line and it can be sent.

The kit that is for sale will work on the Mark 100, it is a full kit with many parts.


----------



## rbrucel (Jan 30, 2011)

*mark 100 seal*

Thanks for the quick reply, but I don't know how to contact you. My email is [email protected]


----------



## roy coates (Jul 31, 2011)

*Akpsdvan,*

I have a constant water run into the drain line on a mark 100, I am interested in the piston seal kit. unable to pm at this time(either I am to new and its not turned on or I just cant find the pm button) I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## CR42300 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Culligan Mark 89*

I also have a Culligan Mark 89 and looking for a rebuild kit and or where i may purchase the o-rings and the white seals. My email is [email protected] any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks In Advance,

Cliff


----------



## ajb (Apr 28, 2012)

*Mark 89 Recharge????*

Hi All,

I as well have a Culligan Mark 89. My problem is that I was continusly leaking from the drain line. I changed all the o rings and that resolved the leaking. My new issue is that now when I manually regenerate or let it go on schedule the water doesnt seem to be soft at all. I have upped the salt to 29 lbs for the regen and still no difference. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Is the salt getting used?
If salt is getting used then there is either a challenge still in the valve that is letting un treated water past the system and into the house or the resin bed is bad.


----------



## ajb (Apr 28, 2012)

I do notice the salt diminishing each time I refresh. How do I go about checking the valve. I think I stated before that I am familiar with the unit as I have already replaced all the O rings. Thanks again.


----------



## ajb (Apr 28, 2012)

correction on the 1st post. the max salt I can use during a regen is 20 not 29. I hit the wrong key. sorry


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

If you are using salt when you start a manual regeneration there is no problem with the injector or brine piston.
Make sure that the bypass piston red and blue ends has the blue end all the way in.
Make sure that there is not another valve that should be closed ... open.
Make sure that the water has only one way to go , and that is through the system.


----------



## ajb (Apr 28, 2012)

*Floater*

I finally got the water softner to use salt and it appears to be somewhat soft but the water isnt very "slimey" after washing. I read somewhere that when adjusting the amount of salt during a recharge you also need to adjust the "Float" (In the salt storage tank). Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

True, if the float is lower than it should be for say 4 gallons of water to do the 12lbs of salt then while the front many say 12 lbs you are only getting 9lbs of salt.
I will look to find the culligan manual that has the salt float settings to find out distance from float to floor for the different salt settings.


----------



## scristaldi (Apr 1, 2016)

Akpsdvan said:


> There is a link, drop a line and it can be sent.
> 
> The kit that is for sale will work on the Mark 100, it is a full kit with many parts.



Know it has been awhile but looking for same part. If you still have access to one I would appreciate the source.


----------

